# Is this guy correct regarding Uber's insurance?



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Skip to the 12 minute mark. It's only audio. Can anyone offer insight here? Is it true about the number of drivers on the Gofundme page because Uber is not covering sufficiently? Thanks in advance.


----------

